# Tone when another Model 3 goes by



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I've noticed that if I pass another Model 3, or if it passes me, I get a proximity warning...even with reasonable separation. I like to think the cars are saying "hi" to each other

I imagine what's actually happening is interference with the rangefinders, which are at the exact same height and probably identically modulated. Anyone have this experience? I wonder if it could pose an autopilot problem as more and more Model 3s are on the road.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I've noticed that if I pass another Model 3, or if it passes me, I get a proximity warning...even with reasonable separation. I like to think the cars are saying "hi" to each other
> 
> I imagine what's actually happening is interference with the rangefinders, which are at the exact same height and probably identically modulated. Anyone have this experience? I wonder if it could pose an autopilot problem as more and more Model 3s are on the road.


I haven't seen enough Model 3's on the road, so I can only draw on literally one experience where my boss and I were headed somewhere after work and each had our cars. I didn't get any proximity alerts and we were literally right next to each other.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I drive Model 3 alley every day from Marin to Los Altos  seems like about 5% of the cars on the stretch are tesla.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I've noticed that if I pass another Model 3, or if it passes me, I get a proximity warning...even with reasonable separation. I like to think the cars are saying "hi" to each other
> 
> I imagine what's actually happening is interference with the rangefinders, which are at the exact same height and probably identically modulated. Anyone have this experience? I wonder if it could pose an autopilot problem as more and more Model 3s are on the road.


Probably just the proximity alerts. Regarding its effect on AP, the manual does mention that AP may be affected by other objects that emit ultrasonic waves, but in practice I don't worry about it. I've been driving next to enough Model 3s and other Tesla's and it's never been an issue.


----------



## LorieL (Jul 22, 2017)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I've noticed that if I pass another Model 3, or if it passes me, I get a proximity warning...even with reasonable separation. I like to think the cars are saying "hi" to each other
> 
> I imagine what's actually happening is interference with the rangefinders, which are at the exact same height and probably identically modulated. Anyone have this experience? I wonder if it could pose an autopilot problem as more and more Model 3s are on the road.


That happened to me crossing the Golden Gate Bridge. We were waving to the other Model 3 drivers when the warning chime sounded. We also thought it might be the cars saying hi.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

Interesting - I'll have to be on the lookout for that one. I wonder if the great minds at Tesla might have never thought about that scenario...


----------

